# Thumb Plane (also Known As Finger Plane Or Violin Maker's Plane)



## kevin (Mar 14, 2015)

Just finished making this small plane (about 2" long by 1" wide) for a friend of mine, together with a honing guide to fit the blade. The plane is made primarily from brass with a cold rolled steel "core." The "push handle" on the plane is mounted in an axle so the angle of the handle can be adjusted. 

The honing guide is aluminum with nylon wheels.

If interested, you can find build a build log, more photos, and plans at this link:

https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/machining---lathes-mills-etc/build---thumb-plane


Thumb Plane:



Honing Guide:


----------



## Franko (Mar 14, 2015)

That is a beautiful tool, Keven.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Quite the looker. Thanks for the link


----------



## middle.road (Mar 15, 2015)

That is handsome! Could you post some more picts of the honing jig please?


----------



## kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

Note - in the unlikely event that anyone downloaded the plans before today (March 15, 2015) please note that I made some minor additions to the plans and reposted them.

As before, links to the plans can be found here: https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/machining---lathes-mills-etc/build---thumb-plane

Note to middle.road: You can find more pics of the honing guide (and a build log) at the link below. As I note in the build log, the honing guide works but there is much room for improvement. The plans can either be used as is, or as a starting point for making improvements.

https://sites.google.com/site/lagad...es-mills-etc/build---thumb-plane-honing-guide


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow Kevin!  That's beautiful!  So neat!  
My cousin and I were looking in to building some planes like this too, and some larger ones.
I will download your plans, thanks!

Bernie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whyemier (Mar 15, 2015)

Does your LibreOffice allow you to 'dxf a file out'?  I only ask in case I should download a file and find I need to modifiy to my use (that is if you don't mind me doing such).  I can "dxf-in" with my "DoubleCad" and produce drawings I need.


----------



## kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry, LibreOffice does not have an option to save in DXF. Of course, you could always get LibreOffice (it's free) and modify with that, but I can understand you wanting to use DoubleCAD if you are already comfortable with that.

Another alternative might be to try to convert the PDF to DXF (I believe there are online converters available) - this might work well since it is a "generated PDF" as opposed to a scanned PDF.

If you find a solution that works for you, please reply here and I will update my website with the relevant advice.


----------

